# Japanese trucks



## coldstar (Jan 14, 2003)

These trucks are called 'Art Trucks' or 'Deco Trucks' in Japanese. 
These paintings with air brush are exorbitantly expensive.


































dizflip said:


> ^^ Can you show some pics of them at night?


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

Damn that's bright!


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

FM 2258 said:


> Ewww, those Japanese trucks are ugly as hell. North American trucks are the best.


Now, your only saying that cause you're from America yourself. YOU KNOW they are much more creative that American trucks.


----------



## ergit222 (Jun 26, 2006)

Those japanese trucks reminded me of Voltes-5 and Mazinger Z robots.


----------



## vtower (Jan 31, 2006)

These trucks are often found in Chiba and Osaka.


----------



## Poly_Technique (Aug 22, 2005)




----------



## Wilhem275 (Apr 7, 2006)

Jappos are totally crazy, no doubt.


That's why they deserve all my respect!


----------



## C-Beam (Apr 11, 2006)

Strange. Reminds me of an LSD trip.


----------



## Tyson (May 2, 2006)

I think I can just make out Optimus Prime in one of those pictures.


----------



## kissodon (May 29, 2006)

wow great looking trucks! power ranger style


----------

